# Covers of "Shelter from the Storm"



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's a quick preview of the covers of the third adventure in the saga, _Shelter from the Storm_.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 11, 2007)

These are sweet!  I dig the color scheme.


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice.  Thus far I've been really pleased with the art in general with the series and the cover art has been consistently great in its highly effective simplicity.


----------



## EditorBFG (Mar 12, 2007)

This is my favorite cover art yet. The statues seem to be a bit of an homage to the old cover of _The Temple of Elemental Evil_-- Nice touch.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2007)

Wait till you see the cover of #5; that is, by far, my favourite piece of art so far for WotBS.

Ah, heck, here it is.  I shouldn't be showing you this yet!  I'm not even sure if it's been _paid _ for yet!


----------



## meomwt (Mar 12, 2007)

Awesome artwork. 

You guys are seriously hitting the Campaign Saga market. This is one great piece of work. I'm so glad I'm already subscribed to this one!


----------



## EditorBFG (Mar 12, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Wait till you see the cover of #5; that is, by far, my favourite piece of art so far for WotBS.
> 
> Ah, heck, here it is.  I shouldn't be showing you this yet!  I'm not even sure if it's been _paid _ for yet!



Excellent, looks like the art on a Shadowfist card... which is a VERY, VERY GOOD THING... there's probably like eight people out there who remember Shadowfist...


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 12, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure if it's been _paid _ for yet!




*whistles innocently*

The cover for adventure 5 - Mission to the Monastery of the Two Winds - is my favorite so far. Too bad I'm not writing it. Must make a mental note to get the same artist to do the cover for adventure 9 or 12.


----------

